

Science fair gold medalist, 17, invents better way to search Internet - braid
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/science-fair-gold-medalist-17-invents-better-way-to-search-internet/article2118962/

======
benmccann
More details:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oeh9pdHZco>

[http://apps.ysf-
fsj.ca/virtualcwsf/projectdetails.php?id=274...](http://apps.ysf-
fsj.ca/virtualcwsf/projectdetails.php?id=2740&switchlanguage=en)

